# Sick silkie



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi everyone i have a 11 year old silkie hen. She has not layed eggs in about a month. She only eats when i feed her by hand. She will only drink water if i put her over by the water. Her poop is usually just clear liquid. when i get her to eat Its then like specks of green in the clear liquid. She is not steady on her feet. This has been going on for about a week. She is so skinny! I just dint know what to do to get her feeling better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How certain are you she was the one laying? At 11 that's pretty darned old, even for a Silkie.

Have you checked for mites? Mites really like the older birds. 

You can try offering her things like meal worms or hard boiled chopped up egg. I keep Kaytee hand rearing formula around here for mine. If she refuses any of those she's telling you it's time. 11 or 12 years was about it for mine. I just lost a 14 year old but she's a rarity.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

She is the only hen I have left out of 3. My other 2 passed about 8 months ago one was 15 the other was 16. Would I beable to see the mites? Would it hurt to give her rooster booster? I will try some eggs. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure, give her some of the rooster booster. It's loaded with vitamins and minerals. 

At night use a flashlight and seperate her feathers on her neck/head or check under her tail. You should see movement of the mites when the light hits them. On my white birds it was easy to spot them during the day. 

Is she totally alone? If she is that can lead to depression.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you I will look with a flashlight. Yes she is alone but I moved her in the house so she wouldent be lonely. Her and the dog and cat all hang together. I’m going to get some rooster booster right now. Thank you


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

I got the liquid B-12 plus vitamin k rooster booster is that one ok?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, the B will be especially good for her. See if she'll drink it out of a spoon. I always consider that a positive sign. When I had to put it in the beak my concerns jumped several notches.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

She does not have mites. She wouldent take the b-12 from a spoon I had to give it to her in her beak. Is it bad if you have to give it to them through the beak? Do u think maybe she could have worms???


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If you can, take a fresh fecal sample to a vet to get tested. They'll let you know if there's worm eggs and too much cocci on the microscopic slide.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

She is not eating or drinking at all. I was up with her all night she kept having little seizures it looked like? Poor baby I hate to see her like this do you think I should take her to the vet and have her put to sleep? I would hate for her to be in pain. I hate taking her because I know it’s not easy to put chickens to sleep.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a call only you can make. You're there with her and can see her condition. 

And I know how hard it is to make that decision. I've had to do it more than a few times. The fact that you're considering it means this is about her suffering and not about you not wanting to let go. A very unselfish act on your part. 

Whatever you choose to do, it's the right decision for you and her.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a appt at 2. Thank you so much for all the advice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be thinking about you both. It's beyond hard.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

She is sleeping a lot she looks so peaceful sleeping how long does it take a chicken to pass? It seems she would be more comfortable at home dying then taking her to a vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really depends on why it's happening. The girl I lost in June died overnight with little indication it was time. But I have taken others in when they sounded to be in about the same condition as your girl. 

There is a chance she will pass overnight or the trip to the vet but then again no one can know for certain.


----------



## whosdum (Oct 14, 2018)

She is in chicken heaven. Free of pain. That was so hard to do. I want to thank robin416 and dawg53 for helping me out. This chicken forum is great.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, as long as we have these guys in our lives every loss is going to hurt. But you said it best, "she's free of pain" now. You might not be but you recognized this is about her.


----------

